# First custom computer, has to last me at least 5 years



## CSpanky

I need a computer for a couple things:

-Daily use
-Uploading and messing with pictures (taken by camera)
-Poker (Need something to run DUAL monitors)
-Something with a CD driver and a DVD (like most computers)
-Couple USBS
-Good memory, Good speed

I know nothing about components but I'm looking for something I can buy the products on tigerdirect, newegg or some other LEGIT site...I already have things like monitor/mouse/keyboard, etc picked out

Can someone find me a case and all of the components I'll need for what I need my computer for ^^^^

Price range is $750-800 TOPS....think I can still have a decent fast, good graphics custom computer with that..(also probably want some additional cooling just for protection)

Thanks for any help!

edit: also might do some LIGHT gaming, but mainly pictures, music, dual monitoring poker, school work, things like that!


----------



## linkin

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...03808&cm_re=phenom_955-_-19-103-808-_-Product

Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=880g_motherboard-_-13-131-673-_-Product

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0145285&cm_re=4gb_ddr3-_-20-145-285-_-Product

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500172&cm_re=gts_450-_-14-500-172-_-Product

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...786&cm_re=caviar_black-_-22-136-786-_-Product

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair 550

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...129066&cm_re=Antec_300-_-11-129-066-_-Product

DVD drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6&cm_re=sata_dvd_drive-_-27-106-276-_-Product

Windows: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ows_7_home_premium_oem-_-32-116-754-_-Product

Total cost before shipping/rebates: $813.91


----------



## Benny Boy

$821. out the door.

955/4gb 1600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.556112

mobo/os
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552626

xfx - 650w/5850 w/Eyefinity
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553617

Samsung F3/CM 912
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.543371

cd/dvd
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289

card r/w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820816001

200mm fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073&cm_re=case_fans_200mm-_-35-103-073-_-Product


----------



## CSpanky

550 W power supply be enough? (yes noob)

good graphics card? fast computer? I honestly just wanna make sure if I invest $800+ it's worth it haha!

Also what about extra cooling?


----------



## CSpanky

I just wanna make sure this thing is FAST...ya know? Also...I'm guessing most people prefer amd over intel?

also do I need a sound card?


----------



## daisymtc

Benny Boy said:


> $821. out the door.
> 
> 955/4gb 1600
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.556112
> 
> mobo/os
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552626
> 
> xfx - 650w/5850 w/Eyefinity
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553617
> 
> Samsung F3/CM 912
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.543371
> 
> cd/dvd
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289
> 
> card r/w
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820816001
> 
> 200mm fan
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073&cm_re=case_fans_200mm-_-35-103-073-_-Product



+1 
But i would say go for 1055T instead as 6-core should last you longer

PSU + Video card
since only do light gaming, 5770 probably be enough
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553637


----------



## jgoff14

Nice combo / price ^^^ AMD over intel? Not really, unless price is a factor. They tend to be alot cheaper. You don't need a sound card you can use the on board audio with the MB.


----------



## CSpanky

Well if it's $100 more and better, I'll grab an intel..

Like I said I just want this thing to last me, and be quick, especially with 8 tables up and internet


----------



## CSpanky

Also any recommendations on monitors? Good response time, quality, price.

Either wanna run dual 21" or a 23" and something smaller, depending on what I can find


----------



## Benny Boy

CSpanky said:


> Well if it's $100 more and better, I'll grab an intel..Like I said I just want this thing to last me, and be quick, especially with 8 tables up and internet


you won't outrun the above with what you do and then some.



CSpanky said:


> Also any recommendations on monitors? Good response time, quality, price.
> Either wanna run dual 21" or a 23" and something smaller, depending on what I can find


x2
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5522913&sku=A466-2204
they arn't 21's, but for the price point you may consider 22's.

if your going to use eyefinity: both monitors need the same resolution, which can be done with diff models and sizes. But if i was buying, i'd probly get 2 alike. with 2 monitors you don't need an adapter, more than 2 yes.


----------



## CSpanky

Definitely will look into that. I was looking at a 23" Samsung LED Monitor, and on Newegg had great reviews but not on some other sites.

Also, what about a wireless card? I will be using one since our main computer at home (Until I move to college) is connected to the router


----------



## Benny Boy

CSpanky said:


> Definitely will look into that. I was looking at a 23" Samsung LED Monitor, and on Newegg had great reviews but not on some other sites.
> 
> Also, what about a wireless card? I will be using one since our main computer at home (Until I move to college) is connected to the router


I'm no monitor guru but I don't think you'll go wrong with Samsung, LG, Dell, Asus, Hannspree, Viewsonic are a few. Dell is excellent, but pricey.
And you can't really tell a lot from reviews.


----------



## CSpanky

Here's the build I have...Subtotal and shipping added to price but I've taken off the rebates

$1205.60 without rebates
$1105.60 with rebates

Any promotional codes out there? Also do you guys use free antivirus programs or recommend a good program?

Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144209

Memory http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227559

CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851

Video Card/Power Supply http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553617

MotherBoard/OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552626

Fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073

Card Reader? (was recommended earlier) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820816001

DVD Reader/Writer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151175

(Will I have a cd reader/writer or do I need to get one???)

Mouse http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104156

Keyboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126043

Monitor (will grab 2 when I get the money) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001444

Other questions, is this worth $1100? Fast? Good? Respectable? It's basically 800 taking off the keyboard/monitor/etc


----------



## Benny Boy

about the case. i dont think you'll have the needed clearance for the video card(gpu). And that fan wont fit on that case. It was picked specifacally for the CM case(top).

I think you've left out the hdd.

and the dvd writer you picked reads and writes to both, dc's and dvd's. There are some that scribe labels (custom or stock) on the discs if you want that.

maybe you already have a card r/w for your flash/memory cards. i had one on a printer but put one on the pc cuz they're cheap and its more handy. then i upgraded to a printer that doesnt have one. some will, with 2 cards inserted, read from 1 and write to the other,,,some won't.


----------



## CSpanky

Benny Boy said:


> about the case. i dont think you'll have the needed clearance for the video card(gpu). And that fan wont fit on that case. It was picked specifacally for the CM case(top).
> 
> I think you've left out the hdd.
> 
> and the dvd writer you picked reads and writes to both, dc's and dvd's. There are some that scribe labels (custom or stock) on the discs if you want that.



So it's an all in one cd/dvd reader writer?

And can anyone recommend a case? Did I leave out the hdd? hmm I'll look. 

What do we think of the build up to that point for the price?

HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

??? Will I have enough cooling on my system as well?

Tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058 ???


----------



## Benny Boy

yes to the allin1
good choice on the hdd, and the rest looks good as well.
ill have a couple cases for review in a few mins.


----------



## CSpanky

Benny Boy said:


> yes to the allin1
> good choice on the hdd, and the rest looks good as well.
> ill have a couple cases for review in a few mins.



By the way, thanks for all the help

This case says it has 3 fans, I think, so will I need that extra fan?

Also like I said, is that a respectable computer for 900ish dollars?

Will I be able to play any games, say Diablo III when it comes out? Probably only game I'd consider, thanks!

edit: will wait for your case reviews


----------



## Benny Boy

yes to your unaswered questions.
well, i had some things here, but then i seen that link for the antec. 
excellent choice, excellent maker.

here's a combo for a good cd/dvd
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.548315

did you find combos on your other hw? 
maybe wait till black friday sales now that you know what you want?
i think Avast has a free one that is supposed to be really good. check CF, there's a sticky on AV.

edit:http://www.computerforum.com/104641-how-build-computer-step-step-photos.html
http://store.antec.com/Product/enclosure-gear_for_gamers/nine-hundred-two/0-761345-15920-3.aspx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-igk9kT2P8


----------



## CSpanky

I'm definitely going to wait to see what happens around black friday before I pull the trigger, but I think I definitely have something here built for MY needs, but also can play some games decently on this...right?

With everything (monitor, keyboard, mouse) it's like 1200, so arouned 850-900 on the computer itself....successful build or room for improvement?

Thanks for all the help! 

edit: So what should I do for internet, get a wireless N card and install that or what? Our main home computer is plugged into the router so I won't be able to be, going to have to connect wirelessly. Also I read on an SSD, do I need one of those? Sorry noob


----------



## vladislav

i think you mean you other computer is pluged into you modem you can buy a router that will give you 4 ports.  if you somehow have an ancient router with one port you can buy a new one for like $30 with 4 ports.

you dont "need" a SSD.  its just memory like a HD but much faster and like 10 time more money.  but they are nice if you can afford it.


----------



## CSpanky

so if I could afford it, I'd replace the HDD with an SSD?

And I figured I could just get a wireless N card installed in my computer and then just be able to read it wireless from the router, no?


----------



## vladislav

unless you have like $300 to spend on a SSD or dont plan on having a lot of files you wont replace the HDD with a SSD.  you would still have a HDD for files you dont use as often but you would get something like a 60GB SSD  for $100 or so and put your OS and a few games or other programs that you want to load fast. 

and you are write about the wireless card.  ive just had a hard time in the past so i stay away from it.


----------



## wolfeking

CSpanky said:


> Also...I'm guessing most people prefer amd over intel?
> 
> also do I need a sound card?



AMD is like G-D on this site. Really it just comes down to brand loyalty. AMD by its design as a budget CPU (the roots if the brand) runs hotter than intel. However that is nothing that an aftermarket CPU cooler can not fix. 

Sound card really comes down to preferance. The built in is good, but you can really get in oerson type of sound with some good quality speakers and a sound card. I personally have a Rocketfish 5.1 channel PCI sound card and it works fine, but I am waiting on some good speakers to really set it to life.


----------



## CSpanky

vladislav said:


> unless you have like $300 to spend on a SSD or dont plan on having a lot of files you wont replace the HDD with a SSD.  you would still have a HDD for files you dont use as often but you would get something like a 60GB SSD  for $100 or so and put your OS and a few games or other programs that you want to load fast.
> 
> and you are write about the wireless card.  ive just had a hard time in the past so i stay away from it.



But even if I didn't grab one the computer I built would be quick? I only will be using a couple programs, need them to run at tip top speeds!

Can you elaborate on your problems with the wireless cards? I mean I will literally be either 20 feet away from the router (my room to kitchen area), or when they move it to upstairs it'll be like 30 feet (right above me)... so just wondering what my best option is

Only reason they don't want to change the router is for my ps3 none of the brand name routers would work as far as my "NAT type"...so we've been using the internet companies with no problems, runs fast, etc...so I'm trying not to change that


----------



## Drenlin

^Yes, it'll still be quick with a non-SSD. Just make sure you get a good hard drive. WD Caviar Black and Samsung Spinpoint F3 are the best deals right now.

I don't see why a wireless card would be a problem, as long as the router and card both have good range.



wolfeking said:


> AMD is like G-D on this site. Really it just comes down to brand loyalty. AMD by its design as a budget CPU (the roots if the brand) runs hotter than intel. However that is nothing that an aftermarket CPU cooler can not fix.



Do what? AMD just has a good market position right now. If Intel was offering chips that powerful at the same price, with such a good upgrade path, we'd all be recommending them instead. Go to any computer related forum and ask for a build below $800 or so, and they're going to pick AMD every time. Intel doesn't really have a huge advantage in terms of power/price until you get above $1200 or so. Further, AMD's current processors will most likely be compatible with their next gen motherboards, but Intel is completely killing off their current sockets, so AMD's upgrade path is significantly better. It's even possible that the upcoming llano chip will run on existing AM3 boards.

And no, they're not "rooted" in budget systems. Back when the Athlon first came out, it kicked the Pentium III's ass nine ways from Sunday. Athlon XP vs Pentium 4 wasn't even a contest. And if you do some research, Intel has had to copy or emulate a lot of AMD's technologies to keep on top.


----------



## wolfeking

do your god damned research. AMD has always been a "Budget" brand. The processing power has nothing to do with the price.


----------



## Drenlin

Just because they offer a faster processor at a slightly lower price doesn't make them a budget brand. That makes them more competitive.


----------



## wolfeking

That is what is meant. They have always sold cheaper than intel. That is the meaning of budget, is it not??


----------



## Drenlin

A "budget" brand, by today's common usage of the term, would be a company that makes a_ lower_ quality product for a lower price, which is not the case. They're usually better than Intel at the same price point, or very close.

Perhaps we're misunderstanding each other?


----------



## wolfeking

I understand you. 

By BUDGET, I mean that they are more affordable. No one is arguing that point. I am not saying that their desktop product is sub-par to Intel. (I firmly believe based off of personal experience that the AMD notebook lineup is a horrible product. (( 6 CPU failures of 8 that I have owned or still own. 0 of 5 with intel)) )


----------



## StrangleHold

wolfeking said:


> do your god damned research. AMD has always been a "Budget" brand. The processing power has nothing to do with the price.


 


wolfeking said:


> That is what is meant. They have always sold cheaper than intel. That is the meaning of budget, is it not??


 
The only reply I have for that is wrong or false. That is unless you think AMD and Intel just came out with processors 4 years ago. You are either very young or just started learning about computers.

Hell a FX-60/62 when first released were 1000 bucks.

If you want to argue the point with each model and over the years, go for it! When AMD had Intel beat clock for clock, Intel was a budget processor as far as price.


----------



## wolfeking

StrangleHold said:


> The only reply I have for that is wrong or false. That is unless you think AMD and Intel just came out with processors 4 years ago. You are either very young or just started learning about computers.
> 
> Hell a FX-60/62 when first released were 1000 bucks.
> 
> If you want to argue the point with each model and over the years, go for it! When AMD had Intel beat clock for clock, Intel was a budget processor as far as price.


 You obviously didn't read farther down. AMD has always been cheaper for the same performance than intel. As per that, a budget unit. I was not saying that the desktop unit is a bad quality unit compared to Intel. 

Budget definition: reasonably or cheaply priced
source: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/budget?&qsrc=


----------



## StrangleHold

wolfeking said:


> You obviously didn't read farther down. AMD has always been cheaper for the same performance than intel. As per that, a budget unit. I was not saying that the desktop unit is a bad quality unit compared to Intel.


 
I dont need to read futher down. Your WRONG, get it. Between 1999 and 2006 AMD clock for clock was faster and more expensive.

A XP Athlon 3200 at 2.2 ghz. cost more and was equal in performance wise then a P4 3.0/3.2ghz.

From the AMD XP Athlon all the way till the Intel Core 2 was released. AMD was more expensive clock for clock. Intel was the budget processor for 6 years. Your history is screwed up.


----------



## wolfeking

ill yield to you, simply because I am bored.


----------



## CSpanky

So the build is good?

Also what wireless card do you recommend?  Thanks (didn't mean to start a war) haha


----------



## StrangleHold

Your choice. We can talk models from the Intel Pentium I and AMD K-5. As far as price and performance clock for clock.


----------



## CSpanky

StrangleHold said:


> Your choice. We can talk models from the Intel Pentium I and AMD K-5. As far as price and performance clock for clock.



Welllll...what do you recommend? Decent brand please


----------



## wolfeking

On a Budget, AMD. 

You will have better speed with just a ethernet card (the 1000 models. 10/100/1000) than you will ever get with a wireless card.


----------



## StrangleHold

CSpanky said:


> Welllll...what do you recommend? Decent brand please


 
In your price range you can go with either. A good Intel i5 or Phenom II X4/X6 setup could fit. In the 650/800 dollar range is really personal decision/toss up.


----------



## Drenlin

wolfeking said:


> On a Budget, AMD.
> 
> You will have better speed with just a ethernet card (the 1000 models. 10/100/1000) than you will ever get with a wireless card.



Eh...no? Most people don't have over a 10Mb internet connection. Wireless G is 54Mb. Wireless N is faster, with better range. As long as you're not too far away, it'll be fine.


----------



## wolfeking

I am going off of personal knowledge. my desktop has 10X the speed of both laptops.


----------



## CSpanky

StrangleHold said:


> In your price range you can go with either. A good Intel i5 or Phenom II X4/X6 setup could fit. In the 650/800 dollar range is really personal decision/toss up.



I meant just the wireless card, I thought my processor was this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851

I thought wireless card would be something like.... 

crap I can't find it, but something that would be connected inside the tower?

What about this HDD? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

also is this an all in one cd/dvd reader/writer? For some reason newegg keeps deleting items out of my cart 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335


edit: also should I stick with the mid tower, or will I need a full tower for everything?


----------



## Dystopia

wolfeking said:


> do your god damned research. AMD has always been a "Budget" brand. The processing power has nothing to do with the price.





wolfeking said:


> That is what is meant. They have always sold cheaper than intel. That is the meaning of budget, is it not??





wolfeking said:


> I understand you.
> 
> By BUDGET, I mean that they are more affordable. No one is arguing that point. I am not saying that their desktop product is sub-par to Intel. (I firmly believe based off of personal experience that the AMD notebook lineup is a horrible product. (( 6 CPU failures of 8 that I have owned or still own. 0 of 5 with intel)) )



You are arguing against yourself here. First you act like we are fanboys of AMD, then say they are the budget CPUs. Guess what? Most builds on here are 'budget' builds. The reason we recommend AMD over Intel is because at the majority of budgets listed here, Intel is just not the same bang for the buck, or a good enough processor. When building even an $800 system, you pay for the name if you buy Intel, whereas you don't with AMD.

Check the benchmarks here: www.tomshardware.com

and then compare prices here: www.newegg.com

in short: do your god dammed research.

And calm down.


----------



## wolfeking

I am calm. I just HATE AMD.


----------



## Dystopia

wolfeking said:


> I am calm. I just HATE AMD.



Well now that doesn't mean you can go and bash them for having better lower priced CPU's, now does it?


----------



## wolfeking

The effect of lower price is there. The heat control is not as good as the intel. Heat is bad in computers, thus the AMD has a shorter operating life. 
He said that he needs it to last for 5+ years. To me that says Intel.


----------



## Dystopia

At $800 for a budget, he would be shooting himself in the foot with an Intel processor. I have always had AMD cpu's simply because I couldn't afford an Intel. And never once did I have a problem with that. 

Yeah heat CAN be an issue in a computer. That is why you get something like the Storm Scout (from CoolerMaster). Great airflow. Heat = taken care of.

Any computer under at that price range ought to be running an AMD cpu.


----------



## Benny Boy

CSpanky said:


> I meant just the wireless card, I thought my processor was this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851I
> I thought wireless card would be something like.... crap I can't find it, but something that would be connected inside the tower?
> What about this HDD? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533
> also is this an all in one cd/dvd reader/writer? For some reason newegg keeps deleting
> items out of my cart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335
> edit: also should I stick with the mid tower, or will I need a full tower for everything?


Yes, thats the processor in the spec.
Post here http://www.computerforum.com/computer-networking-servers/ with the router info for a recommend on the wireless card that will fit inside the pc.
That's one of the better HDD's. And is compatible.
That is a cd/dvd reader/writer. It plays and burns cd's and dvd's.
It doesn't have to be a full tower.
You can post you're completed parts list back here for any further input.


Hopefully it will be constructive input.


----------



## StrangleHold

wolfeking said:


> thus the AMD has a shorter operating life.
> He said that he needs it to last for 5+ years. To me that says Intel.


 
This has went from ridiculous to hilarious. 

Most of the time if you run head on into a cinder block wall, it hurts so bad you don't do it twice!


----------



## BurningSkyline

wolfeking said:


> I am calm. I just HATE AMD.



Give us all a legitimate reason for hating AMD. AMD is a great company, just like Intel and Nvidia.

Until then, could you just leave please?



StrangleHold said:


> This has went from ridiculous to hilarious.
> 
> Most of the time if you run head on into a cinder block wall, it hurts so bad you don't do it twice!


+1


----------



## wolfeking

As also stated before, Multiple (6 total) CPU failures with AMD. I have never had an Intel CPU failure. That turns one quite quickly ya know.

still don't see why a moderator hasnt snipped our comments yet.


----------



## wolfeking

what, The moderator comment or the Failures??


----------



## Drenlin

wolfeking said:


> As also stated before, Multiple (6 total) CPU failures with AMD. I have never had an Intel CPU failure. That turns one quite quickly ya know.
> 
> still don't see why a moderator hasnt snipped our comments yet.



Most likely the motherboard's fault, not the processor. You have two HP systems in your sig, so you obviously don't know how to look for a quality one...


----------



## wolfeking

Most of them were Dells. 
My HP (laptop) has only had one failure, and it was a BIOS issue, not hardware.


----------



## BurningSkyline

For a wireless card, The OP would probably need a PCI card or PCI-E card, right? I have no clue about CD/DVD drives. I just look for a cheap combo drive with decent speeds.


----------



## Benny Boy

wolfeking said:


> As also stated before, Multiple (6 total) CPU failures with AMD. I have never had an Intel CPU failure. That turns one quite quickly ya know. still don't see why a moderator hasnt snipped our comments yet.


If you've had 6 cpu failures, its not the chip no matter who made it.

If people want to discuss diff brands of cpu's pls start a thread or post it in an existing one.

The op has asked for clarifications on hdd, wireless card, cd/dvd. 
Not how many times someone says thier chip failed or the reason why if they did. I still have a pc from 2000 with an AMD chip and it sill works fine and has been worked regularly all its life.
If the op wants to seek comparisomes there's plenty here at CF and other rescources.


----------



## Benny Boy

BurningSkyline said:


> For a wireless card, The OP would want probably need a PCI card or PCI-E card, right? I have no clues about CD/DVD drives. I just look for a cheap combo drive with decent speeds.


 :good:



wolfeking said:


> You will have better speed with just a ethernet card (the 1000 models. 10/100/1000) than you will ever get with a wireless card.


 i think most newer mobo have the ethernet built in. the 89gtd does.


----------



## CSpanky

Tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058

HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

All in one card reader http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820816001

Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227559

CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851

Fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073

Video card/psu http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553617

Motherboard/OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552626

Cost me $1008.87...will be looking if it goes down by black friday

$987.87 with rebates


----------



## Benny Boy

CSpanky said:


> Tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058
> 
> HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533
> 
> All in one card reader http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820816001
> 
> Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227559
> 
> CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851
> 
> Fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073
> 
> Video card/psu http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553617
> 
> Motherboard/OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552626
> 
> Cost me $1008.87...will be looking if it goes down by black friday
> 
> $987.87 with rebates


 
Take that fan outa there and it will lower the total. The case you chose has all the fans needed.

IMO looks good Spanky.
here's an option. You could get the same mobo and up a notch on the cpu for the same $ im pretty sure, check it out.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.548035
os with the ram here http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.549357.20-227-559

i think doing both of those moves you up to the 1075 and reduces the Total too !
you still need that wireless card tho.


----------



## StrangleHold

Case, get rid of the fan in the link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146062

Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231278

Motherboard if your not going to run crossfire
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552523
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552628

With the extra cash you might pull of a 1090T


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> Tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058
> 
> HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533
> 
> All in one card reader http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820816001
> 
> Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227559
> 
> CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851
> 
> Fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073
> 
> Video card/psu http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553617
> 
> Motherboard/OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552626
> 
> Cost me $1008.87...will be looking if it goes down by black friday
> 
> $987.87 with rebates



Power supply is good, I'd go with a 6850 though. For the case, I'd look at the Cooler Master 690 II I don't think Antec cases have cable management. Card reader looks fine to me. Switch out the Ram with something with lower timings. Otherwise everything looks good.


----------



## Benny Boy

StrangleHold said:


> Case, get rid of the fan in the link





StrangleHold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146062
> Memory
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231278
> Motherboard if your not going to run crossfire
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552523
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.552628
> With the extra cash you might pull of a 1090T




1090T
About 930. after everything but the wireless card, as of today.
mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131647 ^^
cpu-free$15 gift card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849 ^^
psu-vc
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553617
This memory is better. The original was on sale but isnt now.



StrangleHold said:


> Memory





StrangleHold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231278



hdd-card r/w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.409039
optical
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151176
case-os
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.546483.11-112-239 ^ ^


----------



## CSpanky

Updated...

Tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129058

HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533

All in one card reader http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820816001

Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227559

OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754

Video card/psu http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.553617

CPU/Motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.548035

Hmmm with rebates and everything that brought the total UP to $985.03 and that's without the wireless card....urgh...


edit: this good for my cd/dvd reader/writer? don't know why they keep getting deleted, maybe going out of stock? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335


----------



## CSpanky

The real question is whether or not this will outdo a $700 pre put together HP computer with an intel i5 quad (maybe it was an i3)...I'll spend the extra $200 if it's truly worth it.


----------



## Aastii

CSpanky said:


> The real question is whether or not this will outdo a $700 pre put together HP computer with an intel i5 quad (maybe it was an i3)...I'll spend the extra $200 if it's truly worth it.



It will be much, much higher quality, and it depends on the rest of the specs of the hp system.

I would change the memory, OCZ make awesome DDR2 memory, but not so good DDR3, it is lower quality than other brands.

ADATA, G. Skill, Corsair, Kingston or Mushkin would be better choices


----------



## Benny Boy

CSpanky said:


> Hmmm with rebates and everything that brought the total UP to $985.03 and that's without the wireless card....urgh...


To lower the cost you could move to the 965 w/ the 89gtd board or one of those boards recommended by Stranglehold. You would't notice any diff for your uses. If it were me I'd start with the 89gtd and the 1090T but i would have other model variations using all 3 recommended boards and 3 cpu's/965-1055T-1090T. Possibly print them.
Also as noted above, the recommended Gskill Ripjaws memory has better timings (8 vs 9) than the Reapers that are no longer on sale. 8 or 9 would be ok but might as well go 8 for the $.
I knoticed that you had the case and os separate. Do you have it combo'ed? Seems like there would be one.


CSpanky said:


> edit: this good for my cd/dvd reader/writer? don't know why they keep getting deleted, maybe going out of stock?


Don't know why. There are 'save" options on the cart page, maybe that will do it. Or print?
Perhaps have 2 or 3 models from the input and see how they stack up compared to the prices/budget when it's time to pull the trigger?


----------



## CSpanky

I really can't find a combo with a case like mine and that particular OS...if anyone else can I'm all ears...

also not finding any good Ram options other than maybe this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145297

trying to find other ways to lower the price while keeping the quality and speed, but I'm stuck


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> I really can't find a combo with a case like mine and that particular OS...if anyone else can I'm all ears...
> 
> also not finding any good Ram options other than maybe this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145297
> 
> trying to find other ways to lower the price while keeping the quality and speed, but I'm stuck



look at these RAM sticks:
Ripjaws
Blackline
The Pages say they are for Intel, but they should work fine. They have lower timings too.

I've never been a fan of Corsair products besides their cases and power supplies - I feel like I am paying a premium for a Corsair product.


----------



## CSpanky

BurningSkyline said:


> look at these RAM sticks:
> Ripjaws
> Blackline
> The Pages say they are for Intel, but they should work fine. They have lower timings too.
> 
> I've never been a fan of Corsair products besides their cases and power supplies - I feel like I am paying a premium for a Corsair product.



Guess I don't understand the timings very much :/


----------



## Benny Boy

CL, CAS Latency measures the time the memory delays between receiveing the command from the memory controller and return the requested data.
ns = nanosecond.


----------



## CSpanky

Someone just wanna link me to what they recommend then as far as a good DDR3 Ram and 4 (or 6, depending on price) gigs... since they can read what the timing is and assure it's a good one? I may just save an extra paycheck and take some of these upgrades 

what's the difference in the 900-1000 computer I built and say....

it's like $719 if you take off the monitor

• Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
• Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-550 dual-core processor [3.2GHz, 512KB L2 + 4MB shared L3 cache, DMI 2.5GT/s]
• 4GB DDR3-1333MHz SDRAM [2 DIMMs]
• FREE UPGRADE! 750GB 7200 rpm SATA 3Gb/s hard drive from 500GB
• No additional office software
• No additional security software
• 2GB ATI Radeon HD 5570 [DVI, HDMI, DP,VGA adapter]
• HP 2210 21.5-inch Digaonal Full HD Widescreen Monitor
• No speakers
• LightScribe 16X max. DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti drive
• 16x max. DVD ROM (player)
• Premium Wireless-N LAN card
• 15-in-1 memory card reader, 2 USB, audio
• No TV Tuner
• Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
• HP USB keyboard and optical mouse

(that's built from the HP site itself)....just wanna get some reviews on how much mine will hopefully be better


----------



## BurningSkyline

The one you build your self will be much faster.


----------



## CSpanky

Good. I'm still researching the Ram, the whole timing/which brands are good for ddr3, and so on are confusing me!


----------



## Benny Boy

That ram that Stranglehold suggested is excellent. Excellent brand, speed,. I wouldn't give that a second thought. IMO this build you have going will be better in quality, speed, performace in every way, no matter which mobo/ cpu of the 3 you choose. Each component is of high quality where the HP in you post does not. I'll edit in a couple examples for you in a bit.
That free hdd upgrade-here's the diff on the WDB and i doubt seriously that the HP hdd is as good.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...36-320^22-136-320-TS,22-136-283^22-136-283-TS

The HP memory will appear something like this. Value rated and no heatspreaders.<--A metal shield surrounding the stick to absorb and disapate heat. And it's 1333.
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=kingston+value+ram&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADRA_en&prmd=ivs&resnum=5&biw=1892&bih=905&wrapid=tlif12900496742001&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=15404728468025393208&ei=kZjkTIW9M4a4sAO2-92yCA&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFEQ8wIwAA#
Your recommended memory. High performace. Heat spreaders. And 1600.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231278&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3952373&SID=5e98mqdj1n

Relative performance-Average CPU Performance
and CPU Value. You can see the i3-550, 965, 1055T and 1090T with the 1090T pulling away from the other 3.
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i3+550+@+3.20GHz


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> Good. I'm still researching the Ram, the whole timing/which brands are good for ddr3, and so on are confusing me!



I find G Skill, Corsair, A DATA, Mushkin and Kingston ram to be best. When you look at timing try to find some stuff with 7 Latency (timing)


----------



## CSpanky

Updated list

It's a $1366.98 build without rebates and with monitor, everything etc
$1316.98 with rebates and everything

Computer itself is $1027.01....worth a 1027.01 build? Gonna still try to lower the costs, but may save a check extra if it's worth the build...maybe overkill for what I'll need? Maybe not...you decide.

Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058

RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754

HDD/All in One card reader http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.409039

Video Card/PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.553617

CPU/Motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.548035

cd/dvd reader/writer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335
(plus a $20 gift card)


----------



## BurningSkyline

This is expensive. I could get the price down by using a cheaper Graphics Card, and No SSD. 
but here, look.
1055T, HD 6870, 60GB SSD, CM 690 II, XFX 650w...

I need to get off for the night, I will more than likely check back in the morning.


----------



## CSpanky

Alright I'll look at it. What about my list? Is it overkill, am I paying for way more than I'll need or what do we think?


----------



## CSpanky

I just wanna make sure I'm not basically paying for overkill for what I need


----------



## BurningSkyline

What I posted is pretty over kill I think...

I've got some questions, though.


What do you do on your computer?
If you game, what kind of games do you play?
What programs do you use?
How many programs do you use at a time?
What do you want the exterior of the case to look like?
What kind of case do you need/want? (Mini, Slim, Mid, Full, etc.)
What kind of optical drive do you need? (CD, DVD, Blu-Ray)
What does your card reader need to support? 
How much storage do you need?
How many USB devices will you use?
When do you start to use your computer after you press the power button?

answering these questions will help us make suggestions.


----------



## CSpanky

BurningSkyline said:


> What I posted is pretty over kill I think...
> 
> I've got some questions, though.
> 
> 
> What do you do on your computer? Internet surfing with lots of windows/tabs open at once, poker (dual monitors, 8+ tables at ONCE), going to have photoshop, etc for my pictures from my nikon camera as well, so LOTS of pictures
> If you game, what kind of games do you play? Other than online poker, I may play occasional COD games (I mainly play on ps3), but probably not
> What programs do you use? Will be doing school work on here too, so photoshop, itunes, word, internet, poker
> How many programs do you use at a time? will probably have many poker tables up along with internet/music in the background
> What do you want the exterior of the case to look like? Don't care, I mean I kinda like seeing the inside and all of the LEDs but performance is what matters
> What kind of case do you need/want? (Mini, Slim, Mid, Full, etc.) look above ^^^
> What kind of optical drive do you need? (CD, DVD, Blu-Ray) cd/dvd
> What does your card reader need to support?
> How much storage do you need? enough for lots and lots of pictures
> How many USB devices will you use? a couple
> When do you start to use your computer after you press the power button? right away
> 
> answering these questions will help us make suggestions.



answered


----------



## BurningSkyline

I don't know whether to put a quad or a hex on the list... So I'm putting both. Also, a SSD will increase boot time a lot so I'm putting one on.
--
*WISHLIST*


----------



## CSpanky

Hmm gonna try to get close to the same efficiency for 800-900. Hopefully prices drop dramatically on black friday.

Because I still need to buy either a 23" monitor or dual 21.5" like I planned. So many choices...


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> Hmm gonna try to get close to the same efficiency for 800-900. Hopefully prices drop dramatically on black friday.
> 
> Because I still need to buy either a 23" monitor or dual 21.5" like I planned. So many choices...



Okay. Two monitors at what resolution?


----------



## CSpanky

BurningSkyline said:


> Okay. Two monitors at what resolution?



Pretty high resolution I'd assume (just in case I game)...I'm most likely looking at the $189.99 Samsung LED 2 m/s monitors...unless something better comes along or close.

Think I can find a decent computer for 800-900 to run everything I need?


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> Pretty high resolution I'd assume (just in case I game)...I'm most likely looking at the $189.99 Samsung LED 2 m/s monitors...unless something better comes along or close.
> 
> Think I can find a decent computer for 800-900 to run everything I need?



well, Probably two 1920x1200 or 1920x1080 at that size. You would need a good Graphics card for that. I think a 6850 or GTX 460 will be fine for that.


----------



## Breadman177

I personally think you can drop the SSD and just use a WD Caviar Black. That will drop the price alot and I don't think it is needed for what you are going to be doing.


----------



## BurningSkyline

Breadman177 said:


> I personally think you can drop the SSD and just use a WD Caviar Black. That will drop the price alot and I don't think it is needed for what you are going to be doing.



Yeah you could drop the SSD. Its just so convenient having one  My current PC doesn't have a 2.5" bracket so I have to use my SSD in a ESATA Case...


----------



## CSpanky

Now I'm starting from scratch again, ah great! haha Thanks everyone for the help so far though!


----------



## BurningSkyline

*WISHLIST 2*


----------



## CSpanky

Like I said, I just don't want to pay for overkill, but if it honestly will be worth it in the long run for more power/speed, then I'm all for saving that extra paycheck

I don't wanna substitute something cheaper/less quality for a quality build

At that price, we could prob bump up to the 6 core processor, unless we'd have to upgrade something else to do that

Thanks (seriously) Anyone else comment on the build? And like I said, I prob have another $200 at my expense because mom still owes me some money so yeah, it should work


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> Like I said, I just don't want to pay for overkill, but if it honestly will be worth it in the long run for more power/speed, then I'm all for saving that extra paycheck
> 
> I don't wanna substitute something cheaper/less quality for a quality build
> 
> At that price, we could prob bump up to the 6 core processor, unless we'd have to upgrade something else to do that
> 
> Thanks (seriously) Anyone else comment on the build? And like I said, I prob have another $200 at my expense because mom still owes me some money so yeah, it should work



I forgot to add Win7 anyways. So add $120 to the list. get rid of the 955 BE and put a 1055T on. add Win7 too.


----------



## CSpanky

Hmm...gonna have to do some work on it tomorrow

I like my setup, but I'd like to maybe drop 100-200 off the price at least.

Like I said, I'm now gonna say has to last me at least 3 years, lots of memory and speed with the computer, be able to handle good resolution on 2 screens and be able to handle many internet screens and poker tables all up at once, dual screening, gonna try to get it around the 600-750 mark.

TRY


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> Hmm...gonna have to do some work on it tomorrow
> 
> I like my setup, but I'd like to maybe drop 100-200 off the price at least.
> 
> Like I said, I'm now gonna say has to last me at least 3 years, lots of memory and speed with the computer, be able to handle good resolution on 2 screens and be able to handle many internet screens and poker tables all up at once, dual screening, gonna try to get it around the 600-750 mark.
> 
> TRY



I think we can do that. I've got school in 20 minutes so I've got to get on. I'll be back on later.


----------



## Benny Boy

CSpanky said:


> I like my setup, but I'd like to maybe drop 100-200 off the price at least.
> Like I said, I'm now gonna say has to last me at least 3 years, lots of memory and speed with the computer, be able to handle good resolution on 2 screens and be able to handle many internet screens and poker tables all up at once, dual screening, gonna try to get it around the 600-750 mark.


  Any attempt to solidify a parts list right now, without knowing the sales/combos/rebates/promos, will not be in the best interest of the budget or the performance of the budget.
  It wouldnt surprise me if something near/equivelent to the original $821 build, your current setup, or variation of, will come down $100 
or more.
  Don't know why it wouldn't last well beyond 3 yrs. With am3 motherboard and am3 processor in the configurations so far, 
there are upgrade paths if one wanted to down the road
(and not because it won't last).
  I'm not saying this is the best way, or is for everyone, but I personally would make a parts list....motherboard: (3 or so motherboards) cpu: (3 cpu's)....
and so on. Then I would moch up 2-3 pc variations from it, $200 above my budget - thinking I' be able to reach my budget/pc goal with sales/combos/rebates/promotions. 
Then, after knowing what the sales are, I would seek any suggestions on the deals/parts I was considering.

  Lastly, if ppl would not bump the thread(only post below the bottom one(copy/paste quotes),members could keep up with the current quest, which would net more perhaps better info.


----------



## CSpanky

Ok, I don't really have the time to make lists....so I'm basically stating

I have around 700-800 to play with, also recommend either an internal wireless card or a driver to install that would be good...thanks either way!

If it's not complete overkill and worth it, I have UP to $900 to spend on the computer. Thanks


----------



## wolfeking

You may be able to get away with a USB wireless adapter that can be got at any Walmart for $30. That may suit your needs just fine


----------



## CSpanky

wolfeking said:


> You may be able to get away with a USB wireless adapter that can be got at any Walmart for $30. That may suit your needs just fine



That's what I was thinking, I just need whatever the top notch quality for internet will be, since I'll be relying HEAVILY on it.


----------



## CSpanky

I tried making the wish list public to show you guys what I had...but it won't go to the public, just stays under "saved wish lists". Any idea on how to do this?


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> I tried making the wish list public to show you guys what I had...but it won't go to the public, just stays under "saved wish lists". Any idea on how to do this?



You can share your non public wish lists. 

Go to your wishlist, and look at the address bar. There will be a bunch of numbers at the end:




Copy those to the clipboard. 

Then click on the public wish lists tab, and click on a wish list. look back up at the address bar, and there will be numbers at the end again. Highlight them, then right click and paste in the numbers from your list. Press CTRL+A, and Then CTRL+C to copy. There you go.


Here is a list of random parts I made a month or so ago.
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14816332
There are a ton of graphic cards on that list.


----------



## CSpanky

New Goal

Running dual 21" Samsung LED LCD Monitors

something that will run those good, good memory, GOOD quality, $750 or under

that needs to include everything including the case (cable management on that possibly?)

Thanks, that's my official budget, quality speed, memory, and dual monitor support for 750 

Sorry for taking so long. I've tried doing my own wishlists/parts list, and I can't get under top brands, and spending top dollar


----------



## BurningSkyline

Do we need to include the price for an OS and monitors? also, what resolution are said monitors at? 1080p? (1920x1080)


----------



## CSpanky

BurningSkyline said:


> Do we need to include the price for an OS and monitors? also, what resolution are said monitors at? 1080p? (1920x1080)



No I will have the monitors 1920 X 1080 is the resolution on these and yes OS included


----------



## CSpanky

BurningSkyline said:


> Do we need to include the price for an OS and monitors? also, what resolution are said monitors at? 1080p? (1920x1080)



here's the monitor

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001444


----------



## CSpanky

Anything? Not trying to hurry but if the price is right, I'm going to get it here on friday so anything is appreciated


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> Anything? Not trying to hurry but if the price is right, I'm going to get it here on friday so anything is appreciated



Sorry, I've been trying to build something on a serious budget on my own.


----------



## CSpanky

BurningSkyline said:


> Sorry, I've been trying to build something on a serious budget on my own.



Don't be sorry man, you've honestly helped alot!

Just hoping to get a build before Friday

Up to $750, has to run dual 21.5" LED LCD monitors with quality

Needs to be cooled fine, have good memory, and good speed.

Will mainly be playing poker on dual monitors while everyday computing. Lots of memory for lots of pictures which I'll be doing photography. Good graphics, speed and memory are my goals (must also include OS)

I'll keep trying but appreciate anyones help


----------



## CSpanky

Sorry to bump it, but should I go ahead and jump on this deal while it's out?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_mmc=BFUS-_-147-_-N82E16820231311&nm_mc=BFUS

for 5 more dollars I get 4 more gb!


----------



## CSpanky

Ok what do we think of this build

Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078

Motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131406

Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231308

Soundcard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829118103

Processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849

OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754

Card Reader/HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.409039

CD/DVD reader/writer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335

fast,good memory, goes together, good processor/motherboard? free shipping

Need anymore fans for the case? Case good?

Cost is $742.92

good deal? Buy now?


----------



## gamerwithoutrig

CSpanky said:


> Ok what do we think of this build
> 
> Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078
> 
> Motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131406
> 
> Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231308
> 
> Soundcard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829118103
> 
> Processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849
> 
> OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754
> 
> Card Reader/HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.409039
> 
> CD/DVD reader/writer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335
> 
> fast,good memory, goes together, good processor/motherboard? free shipping
> 
> Need anymore fans for the case? Case good?
> 
> Cost is $742.92
> 
> good deal? Buy now?



remember thermalpaste, my friend.


----------



## CSpanky

gamerwithoutrig said:


> remember thermalpaste, my friend.



What do you mean? I will not be building this myself, will have this genius kid who builds computers build it.

But what do you mean, is this a high quality computer? I have around $50 to spare and upgrade...but I wanna buy this as soon as I know it's good

also someone wanna recommend a power supply and video card that would go well (if this is a good build, and not too overly expensive)...thanks!

edit: official list with everything

Comes to $892.90

Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078

cd/dvd writer (I think) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335

processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851

motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131647

graphics http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500172

OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754

RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

all in one reader/hdd http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.409039


----------



## CSpanky

Urgh! I have tried everything, looking at the deals, trying to get a case that will fit everything, keeping everything cooled correctly, keeping speed, good graphics, good memory (at least 4 gb with good timing) all while trying to keep it under $800 (and possibly adding an sdd) and I just can't do it


----------



## BurningSkyline

If I'm missing anything, let me know.
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=21502848


----------



## CSpanky

I might switch the hdd to the 1 TB
and the g.skills to the better timing g.skills


Tower will fit everything and be coool enough?

Will run dual monitors no problem? Some games?

Good memory and speed?

Thanks alot


----------



## BurningSkyline

CSpanky said:


> I might switch the hdd to the 1 TB
> and the g.skills to the better timing g.skills
> 
> 
> Tower will fit everything and be coool enough?
> 
> Will run dual monitors no problem? Some games?
> 
> Good memory and speed?
> 
> Thanks alot



You should be fine. You will want to upgrade the CPU cooler if you OC, Though.

GTX 460 should be fine. 

I chose the CAS 9 Ripjaws because it is so cheap.

But yeah, I think you are good to go.


----------



## CSpanky

What do we think of the build (I'm hoping some of the prices come down on some stuff, but here's the build (I added an sdd cause I want one now)

Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078

HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152181

SDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231377

CD/DVD Writer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335

Processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808

PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

OS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754

Motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131647

Graphics http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125334

RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

All in one reader http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820816001

Build is $915.89...what do we think? Like I said hoping it goes down when I wake up. If not oh well

Need this to hold thousands of pictures
run dual monitors no problem (when I decide to)
and just be fast in general, while staying cool and having the memory

thoughts?


----------



## BurningSkyline

Looks good to me. You may want a different case, though.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146062
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112238&cm_re=K58w-_-11-112-238-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119233&Tpk=haf 912
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146058&cm_re=M59-_-11-146-058-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146061&Tpk=nzxt gamma
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119206&Tpk=gladiator 600


----------



## CSpanky

Changed it to this case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146062

and took off the sdd

(can I add the sdd later, and if I do what do I need to do to get it to work)

Also will my build without the sdd be fast and hold thousands of pictures etc?

Build is now $800.90

like I said needs to hold LOTS and LOTS of pictures

is this build overkill? should I add ONE extra fan? will I have enough usbs?

Thanks everyone


----------



## BurningSkyline

Can't answer anything about the case because the page is down. 

I'll check back in a bit :gun:


----------



## CSpanky

page is still down but it's the

NZXT TEMPEST EVO Crafted Series TEVO-001BK Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

also can you answer my other questions?

Also that motherboard is "out of stock now" is there one of equal value and quality out there?


----------



## BurningSkyline

I'm not that good at picking out motherboards, so I'm not sure.

But about the SSD- You would need to buy an adapter, then snap those rails that come with the Tempest EVO onto the adapter. Then you could secure the SSD.


----------

